# For The Smoke Pole Shooters



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

What is your favorite solution for cleaning the bore. 

I've used the boiled water and soap method followed by Bore Butter for years. Just wondering if there any new ways or products out there that are not just hype.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use carb and choke cleaner to remove carbon. Spray it in, leave it sit a minute, run the brush through a few times. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Same as Huntinbull for me..........Rich


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I switched my powder to Blackhorn 209 some time ago and use regular gun cleaning solvents on my Omega.

Something about cleaning a firearm with water just didn't seem to set well with me.

For those that have never tried it in your in-line muzzle loader, I urge you to give it a try. Lots of benefits using this powder.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BigV said:


> I switched my powder to Blackhorn 209 some time ago and use regular gun cleaning solvents on my Omega.
> 
> Something about cleaning a firearm with water just didn't seem to set well with me.
> 
> For those that have never tried it in your in-line muzzle loader, I urge you to give it a try. Lots of benefits using this powder.


Very happy with the powder. Way too hard to find though. I used the last of it yesterday. If I can't find it closer than my 2 hour drive for the last jug I might switch back to Triple 7.
Bob


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bobk said:


> Very happy with the powder. Way too hard to find though. I used the last of it yesterday. If I can't find it closer than my 2 hour drive for the last jug I might switch back to Triple 7.
> Bob


I got lucky and found 16 containers during a going out of business sale at 40% off. 
I split them with a close friend. We are set, at least for awhile!!


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Cleanzoil for black & smokeless. Made in Cleveland Ohio!!!!


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

RichsFishin said:


> Same as Huntinbull for me..........Rich



Ditto. Works great too!


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> What is your favorite solution for cleaning the bore.
> 
> I've used the boiled water and soap method followed by Bore Butter for years. Just wondering if there any new ways or products out there that are not just hype.


I have always used this method finishing with Spraying everything with Remington oil not a rust spot on the guns.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Runt the bath tub on let it get as hot as it does and let the water pressure and a little bit of scrubbing do most of the work and your done in about 
10 mins let dry coat with your choice of lube and hang her back in the rack

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

